# If my dual is my opposite why do I relate to his description?



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

I have been reading in depth about my dual and so much of the internal workings resonates with me to the T. How is that so when my dual is supposed to be my opposite? And in what sense is a dual an opposite?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I think there's 2 possibilities:

1. You have typed yourself incorrectly
2. You're using your super id functions heavily which is making you act like your dual type.


----------



## PluckyDucky (Apr 17, 2019)

I mean you and your dual aren't so much opposites as counter points in each other. Inside out versions. You prefer the same sort of stuff, dislike the same sort of stuff, and on a fundamental level only really differ in strength and weaknesses. The descriptions online don't tend to be too superficially focused, which is where a lot of the differences can be seen. If duality means a capacity to support the other person fully then its not surprising a person would relate a lot to a description of a dual. That compatability means having lot in common. Two sides of the same coin and all that

Or you know other reasons..:thinking:


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Foxyfox said:


> I have been reading in depth about my dual and so much of the internal workings resonates with me to the T. How is that so when my dual is supposed to be my opposite? And in what sense is a dual an opposite?


First 4 functions versus second 4 functions.

The first 4 are what you utilize in social settings. The second 4 are what you utilize in private settings.

The Dual is basically your own descriptions, but with the social settings and private settings reversed. So you will behave in private as your dual behaves in social settings, and vice versa.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

DavidGH said:


> First 4 functions versus second 4 functions.
> 
> The first 4 are what you utilize in social settings. The second 4 are what you utilize in private settings.
> 
> The Dual is basically your own descriptions, but with the social settings and private settings reversed. So you will behave in private as your dual behaves in social settings, and vice versa.


 Damn that's interesting


----------



## Jaredson (Aug 12, 2019)

After you've recognised the strengths of your own type, I think it quickly becomes more valuable to think and read descriptions of your dual type than it is to do so of your own. 

I'll spare you my Jungian theory of everything explaining why, but it becomes obvious the more you think about it in practice.

Random examples off the top of my head:

SLE who matches the IEI description in their own way youtu.be/0Rn8pTW2y-A?t=4408
ILE who matches the SEI description in their own way youtu.be/8O7BWif1sFg?t=268
ILI who matches the SEE description in their own way youtube.com/watch?v=aHzDeUqlGpc
EII who matches the LSE description in their own way youtu.be/5-mh2hJDaGQ?t=28


----------



## sooka (Mar 20, 2018)

Your dual is not your opposite. If your type corresponds to your information element metabolism especially unanimously, you should find that the dimensionality of your Super-Id Block above all others should directly compliment and service of your dual type. The dual acts as a theoretically ideal lifelong partner in substantiating value and discipline in areas of life we are not confident in assessing application of skill and strategy from, but wish it so.



> SUPER-ID BLOCK
> 
> Functions 5 and 6 (Suggestive and Mobilizing)
> "I don't know I can't."
> ...





> VITAL/ENERGY RING
> 
> Blocks that subconsciously register and experience reality


 - The16types forum - Model A Blocks & Functions

As for my type in particular when I excerise the use assessing Fi and Se related information, I can be mistaken for an ESI at times because of the value I hold to defending its interests. Vital Track blocks however are not largely conscious being they're reflexive and often lack consistency in the effort and discipline of application as well as the Suggestive IE, in nature, frequently assessed as mercurially personal. (Personal sensitivity is also an indicator of low dimensionality dependent on the confidence levels)

As for the other blocks, if you relate to those to a fault, I'd suggest seeing into dimensional characteristics. There are times you'll be more or less proficient at assessing and applying information elements as is any kind of interest or skill. Dimensionality more or less refers to the breadth of information we most reflexively and naturally seek out and assess situational application with. The higher the dimensionality, the more able you are to applicate adjustment. The wonderful thing about Socionics is that it doesn't substantiate itself merely on a subjective assessment of skill. It's entirely dependent on how loose and consistently creative we are with the use of it.



> Since one-dimensional functions are invariant with respect to norms, situation and time parameters, information processing by these functions possesses a nature that is personal, idiosyncratic, sometimes inadequate (from the point of view of the observer). The person himself, issuing a response on a one-dimensional function, may not even suspect that there is something "wrong", because he doesn't have a tool to make a comparison (norms).
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...





> Parameter is norms is present for all functions except one-dimensional ones.
> 
> Two-dimensional functions are the 3rd ("social norms") and the 6th ("individual norms"). These functions are invariant to the parameters of situation and time, so they are inflexible, and in any situation they seek to use conventional methods and rules (f. 3), honed by the individual's norms and standards in processing information (f. 6).
> 
> ...


 - The16types forum - Dimensionality of Functions

The bar for "strong" vs "weak" functions and or IEs is, again, largely dependent of flexibility of application & thought. A strong indicator of 4D and 3D functions (Time & Situation) is dependent of how encompassing the information is to us. 4-dimensions often look like a blanketed theme in light of an everyday assessment. 3D functions are more-so inconsistent to situation and are better stomached as lacking preoccupation in the long-term. Unvalued and Vital Track functions belonging to the Id Block have observable strength not only because they asses the same field of information, but the Demonstrative holds subconcious merit to us in how we make decisions with the Lead, hence the assigned name.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Read your conflictor type and tell me if you relate, that would be truly suprising


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> Read your conflictor type and tell me if you relate, that would be truly suprising


 No but imagine your conjoined twin being your conflictor that would truly be something


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

ColdNobility said:


> Read your conflictor type and tell me if you relate, that would be truly suprising


Really? Most people have a shadow.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

DavidGH said:


> Really? Most people have a shadow.


Elaborate?


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

ColdNobility said:


> Elaborate?


Brighter the light, the darker the shadow.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

DavidGH said:


> Brighter the light, the darker the shadow.


Makes complete sense


----------

